# Are you going to buy a new nail drill package?



## naillover (May 14, 2012)

My nail drill package got lost in the subway couple days ago, which made me crazy for i have been out of doing nail care for almost a week! So i went to google and amazon to find some nail drill package for alternative. I found that there are some nail drills offered currently. 

[SIZE=10pt]Some are very large in size but seem with old style but some just as small as a pen like the 6bit pen shape electric nail art file drill tool from the amazon [/SIZE]http://www.amazon.com/USpicy-Electric-Pen-Shape-adapter-Acrylic/dp/B004YGDPI0/ref=pd_rhf_se_p_t_4[SIZE=10pt]. As a nail art lover but for personal home use, which style would you recommend for a best nail drill?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]The old style one [/SIZE]the 





The new style in small size package 





which one do you guys suggest?


----------



## Ziesha001 (May 16, 2012)

the last one


----------



## luckylilme (May 16, 2012)

It depends on if you are just doing nails for fun or professional. In high school I had a set like the second pic and it was pretty decent. I would buy one again just to do my nails at home. Or if you actually do nails it may be a good replacement until you get another big boy.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (May 17, 2012)

I would go for the second one too.

My nails are so short right now that I won't be in need of a nail drill for a while!


----------



## RK 2006 (May 20, 2012)

Hi there i bought the pink drill the second one in ur pic and it is really good only cost under Â£10 off ebay but it works really well and it does the job my clients are very happy with my work so get the pink drill its more girly aswell lol hope that helps! ;-)))


----------



## kellyshang (May 22, 2012)

[SIZE=10pt]I will take the second one; the second one is perfect for personal home use. The small size is none business with the high quality but it is convenient for bring and doing the nail work. If you love it, maybe this one is also suitable for you [/SIZE]


----------

